# What car next ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes another one of those posts, Well i am really not sure what car to go for, i dont know if to go for a big 4x4 or for a sporty hatch again?!, anyone got any suggestions ?, must be new or very nearly new and look good, i have looked at a few options but i just have no idea, plus all the dealers i have been to have been offering me silly money for the Scirocco, ps a budget up to 30k, must be reliable too, i know its a very broad question but someone may just throw something in i haven't considered.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

S5?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

carbonangel said:


> S5?


Are they under 30k ?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

-R- said:


> Are they under 30k ?


http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=732

Yup, take your pick.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine was 27 allbeit from a overpriced audi dealer, you can get them from 20 upwards.

for example:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4164514.htm


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

1 on autotrader, be quick

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201231480505217/sort/default/usedcars/price-to/30000/maximum-age/up_to_1_year_old/price-from/27500/model/s5/make/audi/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/page/1/postcode/dh78tx/radius/1500/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Mine was 27 allbeit from a overpriced audi dealer, you can get them from 20 upwards.
> 
> for example:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4164514.htm


hahaha I was just looking at that one myself :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

New a class 250 ? They look good and are very new. Not sure what spec you will get for that money though.

If you can deal with the looks the 135i M would be a good choice or wait for the new ford kuga ? Since you had the old focus st how about the new version ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4160834.htm

Theses are getting cheap, you can probably find them newer too but I'm trying not to get bounced off the seat on the train


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

BMW 335 Coupe?

Cayman S?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Megane RS 250 would leave plenty of change too.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4123784.htm


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Megane RS 250 would leave plenty of change too.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4123784.htm


Like, 15k change? 

Nah for 30k you have bags of choice, s5 sounds lovely, but newer ford mustangs, isf, etc etc.


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

See the thread I posted today: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277482 Honestly go for a test drive and let us know. You will be amazed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it has to be a hatch and new, the BMW M135i is a lot of car for the money. 

I like the S5 and the engine, but it is too heavy and slower than it should be.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

M135i - the best car for 30k - the best car even if they had a list price of 35k, bargain of the century so far.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

bmwman said:


> See the thread I posted today: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=277482 Honestly go for a test drive and let us know. You will be amazed.


:thumb: First time i have seen that car :speechles


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

-R- said:


> :thumb: First time i have seen that car :speechles


Apparently it is a great handling car.

Sadly with a 0-60mph time of 7.7secs it is also a bit too slow these days






.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hmm, also doesn't appear to be a lot of space in the rear for the little one !


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Go mad, get an MG SV

Ok, it's not new, looks bloody ace though, lol


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

-R- said:


> Hmm, also doesn't appear to be a lot of space in the rear for the little one !


Something like a Q5? Bit of road presence, reasonable amount of room

http://www.audi.co.uk/used-cars/use...e/derby/602537703-35651.aspx?srcmdc=se_na_re_

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook on Tapatalk


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Kerr said:


> Apparently it is a great handling car.
> 
> *Sadly with a 0-60mph time of 7.7secs it is also a bit too slow these days *
> 
> ...


While obviously my 14 year old Rover won't handle as well, it will get to 60 quicker


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> Go mad, get an MG SV
> 
> Ok, it's not new, looks bloody ace though, lol


No, it doesn't. You'd have to have had a complete lobotomy to buy one.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> No, it doesn't. You'd have to have had a complete lobotomy to buy one.


Well that's down to personal taste then, I'm sure there's a fair few who like the look of them too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe a VW Tiguan ?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

If you're going Tiguan then you may as well go Touareg

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201234482369405/sort/default/usedcars/price-to/30000/model/touareg/make/volkswagen/onesearchad/used/onesearchad/nearlynew/onesearchad/new/quicksearch/true/radius/1500/page/51/postcode/dh78tx/advert-type/standard-listing?logcode=ucnnp


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Think I would go for a Q7 4.2 TDi like this

http://pistonheads.com/sales/4172565.htm

or an E350 coupe

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...postcode/bt473ah/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

New Toyota GT86 :argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

MK6 Golf 'R'
Audi S3
BMW 120d M-Sport
VW Passat CC
BMW X3
Honda CRV
Mercedes ML250


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> MK6 Golf 'R'
> Audi S3
> BMW 120d M-Sport
> VW Passat CC
> ...


So basically, you've taken the smallest engined in each class apart from the first two?

He also said attractive cars no? I don't think you could call any of those lookers.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> So basically, you've taken the smallest engined in each class apart from the first two?
> 
> He also said attractive cars no? I don't think you could call any of those lookers.


No need to get narky - the engine sizes quoted was only the Merc......so I didn't necessarilly (sp?) mean he should go for the smallest.

As for attractive cars.....well they are attractive to some people - of course they aren't going to appeal to all tastes.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Wild card the new Merc A class seen one today stunning little car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Lexus isf in your budget

http://pistonheads.com/sales/4153816.htm

Mustang near your budget, but lots around your budget

http://pistonheads.com/sales/2208355.htm


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> No need to get narky - the engine sizes quoted was only the Merc......so I didn't necessarilly (sp?) mean he should go for the smallest.
> 
> As for attractive cars.....well they are attractive to some people - of course they aren't going to appeal to all tastes.


Don't listen to him he drives a knackered old datsun.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Wild card the new Merc A class seen one today stunning little car.


I keep meaning to go and see if my local dealer has one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Don't listen to him he drives a knackered old datsun.


Hey, your skoda isn't much better


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Don't listen to him he drives a knackered old datsun.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Like, 15k change?
> 
> Nah for 30k you have bags of choice, s5 sounds lovely, but newer ford mustangs, isf, etc etc.


Exactly! A budget is a limit not a target :thumb:

If we're talking budget+ then Nissan GTR :wave:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Exactly! A budget is a limit not a target :thumb:
> 
> If we're talking budget+ then Nissan GTR :wave:


It's always a target  Can you get a gtr for that?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> It's always a target  Can you get a gtr for that?


You sound like a woman. 

There's a couple on PH between £35-£40k


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Lexus ISF is stunning..

s5 is lovely if you do a lot of longer distance driving.. bit of a big barge for twisty road fun(compared to a hatch ect anyway)

30k budget my list of "to test drive" would include...

one like this
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3790995.htm

seeing if I could get these chaps down to 30..
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/4127553.htm

maybe one of these?
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/4023197.htm

The new Toyota GT-86

maybe a cayenne for the family runs and a little sporty hatch for fun?

nearly new XF sport? bit of an outsider but kyanite blue is awesome.
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/3881630.htm

if I could get this down to £30K It'd be a big contender...
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/4035105.htm

but this is my best in show lol
http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2768705.htm


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd also add.. 

a few mentioned above..

Golf R would be a step down tbh.. after the Current steed.
Cayman S, after driving a Cayman R if I couldn't get one below 30K I wouldn't be happy with an S...


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Totally depends what you want full out sports, fast luxury, hot hatch, 4x4, etc.

But my choice would be Nissan GTR as its the type of car that your regret if you had a chance and never owned.

One that noone has mentioned that I love are Nobles.

But I have a real soft sport for the Subaru STI and Mits EVO 400s as they are the fastest car per dollar that you can buy but definitely lack the quality of the Audi's.

If I was to get luxury it would be a Lexus as not as many around.


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

i know its not a hot hatch nor a 4x4 but its different..
i saw a new ST estate today and looked rather nice in black


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Totally depends what you want full out sports, fast luxury, hot hatch, 4x4, etc.
> 
> But my choice would be Nissan GTR as its the type of car that your regret if you had a chance and never owned.
> 
> ...


Nobles are insanely expensive to run and I believe he needs 4 seats.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone, certainly a lot to think about


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Wild card the new Merc A class seen one today stunning little car.


Missed this one too, the AMG looks very promising :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Nobles are insanely expensive to run and I believe he needs 4 seats.


They are majorly expensive to run your right, went to look at one and fell in love but saw they need a new clutch every 10,000 miles and its 1,200 for that alone so ended up with a Scooby.

I like different things and you never see Nobles on the road


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3739719.htm


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

a black 508 estate with big wheels and about 10k change.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

BMW 7 
Audi a8
Porsche Boxster
Bentley Continental


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I should add that i have to park most days in a very tight car park and a big car probably isn't the best for this hideous car park.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alan hanson said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/3739719.htm


i had one of these in front of me the other day, it sounded :argie:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Have you started to make a short list yet ?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hate to admit I quite like the insignia Vxr. Not sure how they are to own though


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Have you started to make a short list yet ?


Not really, i am properly stuck.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I know how you feel, I'm tempted to change the Cupra for something i can use everyday, it needs to be reasonably quick, fun, not diesel and no more than 10k. The closet i can get to it is a Mini Cooper S Clubman but the internet seems to say they will blow up as soon as you turn the key.

The only new car that jumps out at me so far is the new A Class, although with your budget you might pick a nice C Class C350 up ? I guess it depends what you want, you could try the new ST but if you are really struggling and like the rocco why not keep it and save the money ? The new Golf, Octavia and Leon are all launched next year too.


----------



## mickwillow (Feb 10, 2008)

-R- said:


> Not really, i am properly stuck.


Hi Shaun 
Nice to see your still about mate , not seen you on the scirocco forums lately !!

So i've just sold my scirocco 4 weeks ago and gone for a new A5 black Edition couple , it's only 20mm wider then the scirocco, but 20mm smaller from mirror to mirror so abit better to park !!

Got to wait till 1st september to pick it up, the waits killing me :car:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

E90 M3 Saloon?


----------

